# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  SMART, video recording eyewear, Pivothead Wearable Imaging, Denver, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Pivothead Wearable Imaging

"Pivothead SMART" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Pivothead Video Recording Eyewear - The World's Sexiest Camera 

Published on Jun 4, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Pivothead SMART 

 Published on Nov 6, 2013




> Pivothead SMART™ is about capturing, sharing and telling stories from a personal perspective. It's about a surprisingly sophisticated device - simple and convenient to use - that redefines what it means to use a camera.

----------

